# Which is the Best Place 2 Get Mobile in Chennai!?



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi

Which is the Best Place 2 Get Mobile in Chennai!?

Shld be cheaper not the cost of mine!

Wat u say of Saravana Stores in Chennai? Is it OK to buy a Mobile frm there?I get it cheaper there with BILL!


----------



## digitizen (Oct 6, 2007)

never go to saravana stores . you can buy it from stores like univercell , wavetell and poorvika . although they are little costly its worth it .


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 7, 2007)

I had a doubt wen my frnds argue with me.... that... They r not manufacturing Mobiles! They tooo similar like other retailers buy and resell frm the Mobile companies...!

U have any bad experience frm them?? Pls share it!


----------



## deepakchan (Oct 7, 2007)

have bought it from there.. go ahead and buy it.. with the vat bill..


----------



## chukkabharath (Oct 8, 2007)

hello, where can i find a grey market (smmaguled goods) for mobiles in chennai or hyderabad.i want to buy N93i. where can i get it cheaper.i dont want bill.what i need is the phone in sealed pack and working.thats all. can anyone tell me plz.


----------



## hailgautam (Oct 9, 2007)

in chennai you can go to the Singapore malls in the Pondy Bazar near the police station there you will get very good prices for electronic goods.

In Hyderabad you have to go to the Chirag Ali Lane in Abids. here you will find large flea market where you can get new pieces at very competitive prices.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

in chennai,parrys stop,there lot of sellers are there?may be a grey market.


----------

